# Barnett Quad 300 crossbow question



## KillABiggin (Jul 26, 2006)

Has anyone purchased one? Tell me what you think of it's performance and do you think it is worth the price.

thanks


----------



## stev (Jul 26, 2006)

KillABiggin said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased one? Tell me what you think of it's performance and do you think it is worth the price.
> 
> thanks


shooda bought a excalibur.


----------



## specialk (Jul 26, 2006)

my dad has used barnett since they used that one back in the old james bond movie, i think it was the "commando", it broke down like a double barrel shotgun to cock it(he had a permit for it to hunt).  he now has advanced to the quad 300 and has killed deer out to 60 yds.  the only drawback is the crank he must use to cock it is not user friendly, but he cannot cock it any other way.  barnett has great customer service.  





.


----------



## SBG (Jul 26, 2006)

I had one and never had any trouble with it. They are very loud though.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Jul 26, 2006)

*quad 300*

I'VE HAD ONE FOR THREE YEARS ....EQUALS THREE TIMES BACK TO BARNETT.. MAJOR LIMB PROBLEM.
  CUSTOMER SERVICE SUCKS  THEY ALWAYS LET YOU PAY FOR THE SHIPPING THOUGH.


----------



## swashmore (Jul 26, 2006)

*Hated it*

i had one and hated it. Too loud, too bulky, and innaccurate. I bought a horton yukon XL package at walmart for $149 and love it.


----------



## KillABiggin (Jul 27, 2006)

I appreciate all the responses..at $175 it doesn't sound like such a good deal.


----------



## Ozzie (Jul 28, 2006)

swashmore said:
			
		

> i had one and hated it. Too loud, too bulky, and innaccurate. I bought a horton yukon XL package at walmart for $149 and love it.



Exactly, I can't imagine carrying a Quad 300 into the woods or up a tree.  They are very heavy, bulky and unwieldy but the tradeoff is they are _very _fast at 335 fps and will kill at 60 yards.  

The Yukon XL is not as fast, but it's a much more ergonomic crossbow and handles great.  I really like the cut out stock which lets you grip it different ways.  It's much narrower axle to axle when either compressed or decompressed and that is a real consideration.  I have one and I wouldn't trade it for any other crossbow at any price.  I know they are not the fastest ones out there, but 265fps is plenty fast for me.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 28, 2006)

My Dad has had one for years............he did upgrade to a Ten Point................but he was lethal with the Quad 300.
The only problem he ever had, was the string broke when he fired it once............still killed the deer.
Barnett sent him a new string, and he was back in business.
I had a "revolution".....but I sent it back and got my money back...........the limbs splintered the first time I fired it.......then I went to a Ten Point......


----------



## insanehunter (Jul 29, 2006)

*bow*

get an excal or ten point i had a 300 and it blew up when i shot it. it didnt hold its zero it has a bad scope mount. you get what you pay for


----------



## Hardwood man (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a revolution. Very fast and accurate are the good points. The bad points are it is long and heavy. I have killed many a deer with it but shot my buddies excaliber and believe I will have one of those before bow season next year.


----------

